# what is your setup?



## fishb8t (May 15, 2004)

i would like to know your setup for jig'n walleyes? 

i am jig'n with a 6'6" browning med/hvy rod and a sahara 2500 shimano reel.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I prefer a 5'6" medium action loaded with 10# Fireline and a 3 to 4 foot fluocarbon leader and swivel to join the two plus reduce line twist.


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

I will go with Shortdrirt,

I like a 6' med or 6'light st.croix w/ shimano reels.

line I mix up light fireline ,,w/ a florocarbon leader in lakes//// rivers I usually tie on direct to the main line

If I am using texas rig style crawfish ( smallies/walleye)I like the 7'm st.croix they just cast a little longer.

But for rivers like the New river W.V. and Maumee Ilike the 7' med ,,with 30lb its nice to horse the fish around if you need to.

But for bouncing and cranking I like a baitcaster w/ 7 med st.croix ,, I have always had good luck with Abu-Garcia 4500 ,, 5500 

Thats just my 2 cents,, I like to feel the bite with a lighter tip when jigging except in heavy current.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Set-up #1: Custom St. Croix 5,9" Medium action rod with a shortened and balanced handle, w/Shimano Symetre 2500, 10# Fireline w/10# Fluorocarbon leader.
Set-up #2: Custom Furnace Bay 5' 10" Medium action rod with a shortened and balanced handle, w/Shimano Symetre 2500, 10# Fireline w/10# Fluorocarbon leader.
I use a very long leader, 15' or more, so that the knot joining the leader to the main line is wound up securely on the reel spool when I have a fish at the boat ready to net.


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

What type of knot do you use to connect the leader and main line,,,, Did I see that right 15 ft leader,, just out of curiosity why the xtra long leader. Not ribbing you just wondering what benifit w/the long leader?
I use 18" -48" just curious how many fish I am letting go by???

Thanks Corey your wisdom is appreciated!

John B


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

The longer leader helps prevent breakage in two ways, which I learned the hard way. First, as Corey mentioned, you're down to just using the leader when the fish is near the boat. So you don't have to worry about straining the knot at the worst moment. 

Second, the longer leader helps absorb/distribute some of the shock (that the Fireline doesn't). I use 10# Fireline with 10' of 8# flourocarbon as the leader. 

Shortdrift posted a good trick a while back...a drop of Superglue on the uni-knot. 

I don't like to put the Fireline directly to the spool. I use basic Stren as a backing, but only to fill the bottom part of the spool. All of the "working" length is Fireline, with the exception of the leader. This uses less of the pricey Fireline and also gives it a nice cushion on the reel. 

On my baitcaster that I use when bassing, I still use the mono-Fireline-flouro combo. But I use a heavier leader than the Fireline. This acts like a weight-forward flyline and let's me cast a 4" rubber worm without any added weight.


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Why use a leader at all? Just wondering


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

a few reasons for using a leader.
the limpness of fireline will cause it to tangle in the hooks while on the drop,creating quite a mess sometimes.
leader adds some shock absorbtion.
it also is less visible.


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks Misfit. Wouldn't the fireline be smaller in Diameter and less visible? I still don't like the idea of more knots and connections, seems like there would be more chance of failure. Can understand the tangling idea .


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

Yes, but no. The Fireline is smaller. But being a braided line it's not clear like monofilament or flourocarbon lines, so it is much easier to see. 

The knots do represent areas of potential failure. There is no denying that. Carefully tying the right knots minimizes this, as does the longer leader. 

But the advantages of Fireline are significant. It has very (VERY) little stretch and the feel you get with it is great for jigging. The smaller diameter also allows for deeper crankbait diving/trolling and farther casts. Fireline is also just about indestructable and lasts forever. 

Once you use it and get used to it, everything else just feels spongy. It's like driving a Porsche everyday, then taking a spin in a '68 Cadillac with bad shocks.


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Now if you were attaching a 10' -15' leader to your line, would you connect them with only a knot, a swivel or what? and would you be able to cast very well?


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

A blood knot.......very strong, sometimes a pain to tie.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Check it out, should help....takes a couple tries.
Blood Knot


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks bottombouncer, have used that knot before and had already decided that I would use it for this application if it were recomended.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

I use a double Uni.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

What is a double uni?


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Double Uni Knot


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

Newest addition to the "family"...intended for those days that the saugeye want a little lighter bite: 6' light action St. Croix with balanced handle, Shimano Symetre 1500 spooled with 6 pound Fireline. Hoping this works out to be the right weapon for jigging small Vib-e's, shorty spoons and smaller jigs. If not I have yet another crappie rod...

When the wife asked why I needed yet another rod, I told her, "You wouldn't ask Tiger Woods to drive with a putter, would you???"


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Saildog said:


> When the wife asked why I needed yet another rod, I told her, "You wouldn't ask Tiger Woods to drive with a putter, would you???"


Nice I will have to use that one. sounds like a great setup hope it works for ya.


----------

